# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Brown spots on my Bell Peppers???

## RSLudlum

I've noticed some of my bell peppers have soft, brown spots on the sides of the fruit.  I don't think it's blossom-end rot bc. the spots aren't on the end/bottom of the pepper.  I've never had this problem before.  

Does anybody know what causes this?

----------


## torchbearer

have you cut one open to see if it is insect related?

----------


## JeNNiF00F00

Have you guys been getting lots of rain over there? Could be from too much water maybe?

----------


## cheapseats

I keep thinking that sounds like the title of a Country music song.  

If gardeners and farmers would list common problems and uncommon dilemmas, as terms and phrases widely recognized by Growers, I sense that a brilliantly satirical poem would coalesce almost organically.

----------


## pacelli

It sounds like Bacterial Spot from what you describe.  Any leaf symptoms at all?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Try looking here:

http://vegetablemdonline.ppath.corne...epper_List.htm

Sounds like either BER or a FUNGUS/Baterial Spot.


There's some pics here... is this the problem you are having? They list problem/Cause/Effect/Resolutions at Cornell U AG coop
http://vegetablemdonline.ppath.corne...r_BactSpot.htm

Remember, to put AG gypsum (Calcium/Surphur) in your garden each year before planting. Help with BER on Tomatoes/Peppers.

----------


## JoshLowry

Pics?

----------


## Indy Vidual

"...brown spots on peppers are usually an indication of inconsistent watering. This is especially prevalent in hot weather. What generally causes this is a depletion of calcium in the soil due to excess watering.

This condition can be corrected by amending the soil with organic materials such as compost, aged manure, and peat. These materials will improve the tilth of the soil and also improve drainage. you should also mulch the plants with 3" of straw or dried grass clippings. Mulch not only retains moisture, which decreases the need to water, but it also cools the soil."

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Growing-V...rown-Spots.htm

----------


## RSLudlum

> Have you guys been getting lots of rain over there? Could be from too much water maybe?


Yeah, I think that's what it is.  Here in Charleston we've had tons of rain lately, bad thunderstorms with heavy rains and winds every afternoon. 

This month we've already had about 4in and last month we had 7in.

These are the only two showing this condition.  The others show no sign of problems, and the leaves are showing no problems.



I really hope all this rain doesn't make my carrots crack.

----------


## ramallamamama

Looks like fruit spot and rot (fungus, Colletotrichum capsici)

----------


## Jules

Does anyone know how to get rid of Colletotrichum capsici once it's struck? And how to prevent it as well? It looks like ramallamamama is banned and I can't find anything on it in google. I'm assuming it's a fungus? I'm getting brown spots on my green bell peppers too like RSLudlum's but not as bad. I know for sure it's not blossom end rot.

It's been a while since I posted, not since Dr. Paul was running. Nice to be back.

----------


## Jules

sorry, double post

----------


## pacelli

> Does anyone know how to get rid of Colletotrichum capsici once it's struck? And how to prevent it as well? It looks like ramallamamama is banned and I can't find anything on it in google. I'm assuming it's a fungus? I'm getting brown spots on my green bell peppers too like RSLudlum's but not as bad. I know for sure it's not blossom end rot.
> 
> It's been a while since I posted, not since Dr. Paul was running. Nice to be back.


Colletotrichum Capsici is a fungus that causes leaf blight.  Rodale recommends destroying all dropped leaves and prunings, mulching to prevent dirt and spores from being splashed up onto plants, and applying weekly copper or sulfur sprays to provide control.

(Rodale's Encyclopedia of Organic Gardening, p. 182)

----------


## MsDoodahs

Anthracnose

http://www.gardeners.com/on/demandwa...9&utm_term=PDD

----------


## Matt Collins

It's the govt spraying chemtrails on your home garden because you are in violation of Wickard v Filburn.

----------


## Jules

Hmm.. it may be Anthracnose but I'm not sure. I was thinking sunscald but the color isn't white enough. Here are my peppers I took with my phone this morning. My poor babies.

----------


## rancher89

At least you have peppers...sigh, I started late and things aren't as happy as I'd like them to be in the back yard.

Charlotte NC here and we've had wicked rain too, almost half filled the wheelbarrow up in two days--and all of it was rain, no runoff from the roof or other struct.  (Can't believe I left the wheelbarrow out, but...oh well..)

----------


## Jules

Youll have time. 

We did the same last year and started too late. We even accidentally left compost in a wheel barrow and it got drenched. At least we were able to make some compost tea. 

Since were in Louisiana, we have to start seeds in January because once the heat hits, the plants should be done or else the heat will do it for them. 

As for my peppers, my dad said the same thing happened to him. He cracked one open and found a black caterpillar inside munching away when there was no sign of an entrance. He said a certain moth lays its eggs in an apple flower/ovum and the worm eats its way out eventually. The same may have happened to the pepper plant. Tonight when I get home from work, Im going to split one open and do some dissecting.

----------


## Jules

I cut open both peppers and found no bugs. The only thing inside was a small portion of fuzzy mold growing on the brown area. My only theory is too much water or it got banged up from the wind. The other peppers on the plant look great. I suppose it's a case where not everything can be perfect. 

Thanks for all the suggestions, guys and gals.

----------


## Kotin

> I cut open both peppers and found no bugs. The only thing inside was a small portion of fuzzy mold growing on the brown area. My only theory is too much water or it got banged up from the wind. The other peppers on the plant look great. I suppose it's a case where not everything can be perfect. 
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions, guys and gals.


it looks to me like a bug had gotten to it but was either full or didnt like it and stopped.. and what you see is the plant's attempt to heal it as best it can.. 

thats what mine looked like when bugs were going at them.. I dont know, bugs must not like peppers or something..

----------

